# Duettino for flute and cello



## pkoi

A duet I wrote last summer for a music festival. This was a byproduct of a quartet I posted here a while ago, called 'Katve'. The players wanted more material for the concert and thus this is what I composed for them. Besides from a perhaps a bit too Fantasy-like structure, I think the song holds itself together. I'm thinking of returning to this instrumentation this summer to compose another song.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Has interesting interaction between the voices. I also want to write something more freely atonal once I get the overture out of the way. after hours playing around with key combos I found a combo that didn't sound either weird, pitch out of range for the themes, or tedious to transition to.


----------



## pkoi

Thanks for your comment Phil!

I usually search good combinations by improvising with the piano first. When I find something that works, I systematize it by writing different variants of it. I also draw graphical scores or write some stuff down and take a screenshot of the midi-piano roll to get a better idea where my music is going in the overall form, how dense something is,how I use registers etc.


----------



## pkoi

I'm bringing this old post back since I decided to upload the score for you to read. I should rewrite the score at some point. I was in a hurry writing this work and because of that, the score has all kinds of strange things, like for example wrongly written harmonics for the cello (all the harmonics sound two octaves higher than written, I use this marking so that I was able to listen to the sound better, as Sibelius doesn't understand the correct marking), some strange accidentals and metric ambiguity. Also, before the performance, I made some small changes here and there, which you will notice if you follow the score carefully. Nevertheless, I hope you enjoy the music!

Also, I'm reuploading the link, as for some reason the original link begins at 94s


----------



## Captainnumber36

I like the sparseness of the work. The dissonance is nice as well and the fact that it never really climaxes gives it a nice serene effect!


----------



## millionrainbows

It sounds good! I'm a flute freak anyway.


----------



## pkoi

Thanks Captainnumber36 and millionrainbows! I haven't been on the site for some time and could not thank you earlier.

As for captain's observation of sparseness, I'm glad you noticed it. I had in mind combining very sparse moments with more dense parts and I guess it works okay.


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's ok! Don't worry, this section moves rather slow.


----------

